
ProPublica posts NYPD records, bypassing judge’s blockade - kick
https://apnews.com/b58c024d68048781af36f2c631290779
======
Kednicma
Hm, on the metadata page [0], the size is less than a mebibyte, and there's
only about 18 bytes per row. Is this a compressed size, or have rows been
redacted?

I'd check myself, but honestly I'm not sure I could resist the temptation to
bypass the Terms of Use and redistribute such a small and politically
important dataset.

[0] [https://www.propublica.org/datastore/dataset/civilian-
compla...](https://www.propublica.org/datastore/dataset/civilian-complaints-
against-new-york-city-police-officers)

~~~
z2210558
zipped file, with 33000 rows, and most columns chosen from a list of options,
so it looks very easy to compress.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957892)

